# Quiet?



## Maine Digger (Mar 17, 2004)

Boy, it's awful quiet out there tonight!  I guess when Kim goes away we don't have anything to talk about. lol  Irish was she going up your way this week? I wasn't sure if it was you or Oz she said she might meet up with on her travels.  I really enjoy the energy she brings to the forum.  Remember that conversation last week about marbles? I said I had a agate shift knob I found somewhere, well anyway i saw it on the web tonight in a few places, $95 and up! I just kept it because I like the way it looks.  I've tried to put it on the shift stem of the past few cars I bought, now I'm glad i didn't alter it in any way, like super-glueing it to the stick. lol  Any new finds out there? We got another 5'' of snow last night, but that's actually better than the bare ground it'll help with the frost lifting later on.  But I am getting diggers itch!


----------



## crozet86 (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi,
      I agree it has been kinda quiet here for a few days now.I have been digging some
 but not many finds to speak of.I have a very old historic home to start digging soon.It was built in the mid 1700's.So,that has my spirits up somewhat.Hope you have good luck
 with the frost leaving.Happy Hunting!


----------



## Maine Digger (Mar 17, 2004)

Eddie, I just checked myatlas to get an idea where you were at, I've been within 10 miles of that area once or twice.  It's nice country.  My nephew works for UVA and as I said once before, my oldest son attends Concord College in Athens WV, so we've been down that way a few times.  Last time through, we traveled the skyline drive through Shenandoah nat'l forest. I liked it so much I bought a cd with nature sounds od Shenandoah. lol   Pretty, Pretty country you have there!


----------



## Pontiled (Mar 17, 2004)

Not much happening here in North Carolina except for the wind and rain that can't make up its mind. Of course, it's hard to dig with one hand! We've got a few log homes nearby that we can check out whenever possible. They've probably already been dug, but I don't believe in "_dug out_."

 The only other thing that's happened today was getting a phone call from our daughter. She sure can brighten up a gloomy day! (Hmmm, is "Father's pride" showing here?

 Oh, yes, we spent some more time counting and cleaning shear-top inks for auction. We sure did get some odd ones, some of which we'll add to our collection.

 Talk to you all a wee bit later.

Happy St. Patrick's Day!!!


----------



## Maine Digger (Mar 17, 2004)

Am I missing something? What do you mean by 'one hand'.  Have you been injured?


----------



## Pontiled (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi Norm, I used to be a real active digger and then I had a stroke, leaving my hand pretty useless and my leg really weak, but they're still improving. It's kind of hopeless trying to dig with 1 hand and stumbling to look for new places to dig (but I still am!). It just takes time! Right now, time is one thing I have.


----------



## Maine Digger (Mar 17, 2004)

I hope I didn't sound cavalier, I think maybe you mentioned your stroke in the past and I forgot, sorry about that, my first reaction tonight was that you got a slice digging. I was just ready to send you this in a direct e-mail along with asking how your wife was doing, when I saw your post.  You might not be doing a lot of digging right now, but the information you share with the rest of us is greatly appreciated and helpful!


----------



## oz-riley (Mar 17, 2004)

Hey we have a digger here who has just had an elbow re-construction he has two pins coming straight out and they are attached to an external brace and his whole arm is in a sling. He has been digging non stop and it has not slowed him up at all.
 Some people are far to keen.
 Hi Alex if you are watching.

 Thanks
 Chris


----------



## crozet86 (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi,
      Mainedigger, i am originally from charlottesville,va.(U.V.A. COUNTRY).I have a few relatives who work for uva.As far as here it is very nice and i enjoy it alot.But,i'd rather
 be in maine.I've been there once when i was a kid and loved it.
      Mike,i have 2 good hands and still fall all over the place in my dump digs...lol.So, i think you are a bottle warrior who just wont give up!I know you must have great love
 for the hobby.I have been digging off and on since the 80's and love it more each day,i dont know what i would do if i couldnt go out exploring.Happy Hunting to all!


----------



## Pontiled (Mar 18, 2004)

Chris and Alex, let's just say that I've been temporarily delayed in my digging! After all the publishing (books and articles on bottles), I won't go down without a good fight, even if it is "with one hand tied behind my back." 

 Oh, by the way, I am a native Virginian, going all to way back to the 1660 census. We're in North Carolina right now, but we'll be back up to "God's country" as soon as we can!


----------



## drjhostetters (Mar 18, 2004)

Hey  Maine Digger....

 I know what you mean about diggers itch...I got a new Tesoro Metal detector for my birthday and I'm tired of finding nickles and dimes under newspaper on my living room floor!  I went up to an old "ghost town" last Thursday and waded thru 2 foot deep snow drifts to an old cemetery but kinda hard to see any thig thruogh the snow...a local told me where the old toen dump was and I found it but it too was buried in snow..my feet were cold and wet so I decided I had to wait a while longer!

 Good hunting!

 Dr J[]


----------



## IRISH (Mar 18, 2004)

Two feet of snow [&:] and we complain about the cold here in winter [] ,  oz-riley I think we should be able to walk creeks all winter if they can dig in frost and snow [] .


----------



## Maine Digger (Mar 18, 2004)

As soon as I get the driver straightened out on my computer, I'll post some more memorable pictures of what we put up with here in New England. lol  Actually, I relocated here in 1977, my wife and I raised three great lads and I wouldn't trade the childhoods this beautiful region of the country provided them.  Buuuuuuut, the winters grow colder and longer as your hair grows whiter!


----------



## diggershawn (Mar 18, 2004)

hello, my name is shawn I've been digging for about 30 years just getting back on the internet and found this site. It seems to be a neat site. I've dug the same sight for 30 years and i haven't even put a dent in it yet. I'm in kansas and have dug several times this last week. It's nice to live so close to my sight.!!!!!!!!!!!
 Would like to get to know some of you and swap some stories.[&:]


----------



## Maine Digger (Mar 18, 2004)

Welcome to the Forum, I think you'll find this is a enjoyable and informative group to belong to.  I joined in February, and they can't keep me away now! lol I feel like I've found a lot of long lost brethren, who else would tramp through mud, rattle snakes, snow, rain, ticks and more just to dig up somebody's trash from 100 years ago! I think we would all be interested in hearing about that 30 year dig you got going!


----------



## IRISH (Mar 18, 2004)

Hi and welcome diggershawn [] ,
 Sound's like a good site you are digging there,  what age stuff are you finding ?  can you post some digging photos and finds ?  nothing better than a good dig story [] .


----------



## diggershawn (Mar 19, 2004)

irish: Lots of little cork top paint bottles.  Lots of inks, like shaffers skrip,banker's ink,1/5th gallon whiskey bottles, rectangle 1/8th gallon whiskey bottles, glass corks, some blue glass, not sure what they are but there seamless, kerr & ball jar lids(white glass) and one brown, almost looks like swirled chocolate milk. DATES?? on alot of them. Working on getting a digital camera, so i can post my finds.


----------



## crozet86 (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi,
      Welcome to the forum Shawn.You will enjoy coming here im sure.I have learned so
 much since coming to the forum.These are a great bunch of guys and gals who try to help as much as possible.I learn something every time i log on here.Hope you find some goodies in your dig site.


----------



## Bluegrass (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi my fellow crazies! It's nice to here about some of you die-hards because I'm feeling pretty nuts these days. I moved from Iowa to Kentucky recently. I had the privies to myself up there but now I'm finding dug ones everywhere. Let me give you some idea: out of the 17 privies I've found in Lexington, guess how many were already dug? That's right....17!!!! How about that for a kick in the teeth? Trust me.... it takes a die-hard loony to keep going after that. Well...I have to. So I've started heading out of town to find smaller towns that won't have been hit so hard. There were about 8 guys who hit Lexington for about 30 years...and they hit it real hard!
  Oh well...wish me luck! And good luck to all of you.







John.


----------



## Bluegrass (Mar 21, 2004)

guess the image didn't work!


----------



## okiedog (Mar 21, 2004)

Good day to all! I am enjoying dropping by the forum to hear what everyone else is up to. I have not done any digging in quite sometime but the more I read...well let's just say I'm getting the itch!!! I'll share with all a great dig story when I have more time to type, but for now I'll have to be going. see ya!!!!


----------

